

Coolest SQL injection attack ever - babuskov
http://i.imgur.com/haspR.jpg

======
alexjeffrey
Relevant Bruce Schneier:
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/04/sql_injection_...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/04/sql_injection_a_1.html)

